# Not IBS related, but an interesting article I thought



## PWT (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/05/06/why-the-campaign-to-stop-america-s-obesity-crisis-keeps-failing.html


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Definitely interesting and definitely a concept that I already bought into several years ago. I've never been overweight (and still am not), however I was a vegetarian for about a decade and (unintentionally) replaced a lot of proteins in my diet with carbs....and as a result ended up with a number of health issues. I feel much, much better when I include animal protein in my diet and largely avoid carbs such as bread, pasta, etc. Obviously, everyone is different and everyone has a choice, but I have always eaten fresh fruit and vegetables my entire life. It was only when I became a hard-core vegetarian did these health issues pop up.


----------

